# Iannis Xenakis - recommendations?



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I am just getting into this great's music. Any recommendations?


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

You probably already know some of the major orchestral works.

Don't miss Pleiades, for percussion.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

isorhythm said:


> You probably already know some of the major orchestral works.
> 
> Don't miss Pleiades, for percussion.


Thanks. I do quite like his percussion works, especially Psappha.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I think *Jonchaies* is a good start. At only 15" it is very digestible and is a very cool work.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I recommend this article from the guardian:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2013/apr/23/contemporary-music-guide-xenakis


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

i like music said:


> I am just getting into this great's music. Any recommendations?


Try something noisy. Something not too tonal in harmony. Something which stretches the timbre of the instruments involved. Something ... well, something Xenakis-ey.

Try this 5-CD box set:









It's a favorite of mine. Well worth the investment. Then you can take on Metastaseis, Pithoprakta, Ata, and ... well, about 20 other Xenakis orchestral works.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

i like music said:


> I am just getting into this great's music. Any recommendations?


Try something noisy. Something not too tonal in harmony. Something which stretches the timbre of the instruments involved. Something ... well, something Xenakis-ey.

Try this 5-CD box set:

View attachment 95916


It's a favorite of mine. Well worth the investment. Then you can take on Metastaseis, Pithoprakta, Ata, and ... well, about 20 other Xenakis orchestral works.

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

His string quartets are seriously cool, but not for the faint-of-heart. Here's one:


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

This recording of his string quartets is highly recommended:

https://www.amazon.com/Xenakis-Comp...82846&sr=8-1&keywords=xenakis+string+quartets


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

i like music said:


> I am just getting into this great's music. Any recommendations?


Paille in the wind, Charisma (Siefried Palm and Hans Deinzer if you can get it), Antikhthon, Kraanerg, Tracées, Akea, Ikhoor, Tetras


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions... this is gonna leave a dent in my wallet!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

"Échange" for bass clarinet & ensemble is my recommendation:


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

PM me if you want a long and comprehensive list, he's got a huge vibrant wealth of music never short of pieces that make you think "this is Xenakis? huh?"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

We use to have a member called Xenakiboy, I am sure he's around from time to time, he will help you out.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

This boyguyman must be a real friendly helper, good to have them around


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ST4 said:


> This boyguyman must be a real friendly helper, good to have them around


I am sure he and you would get on like brothers.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I am sure he and you would get on like brothers.


I tend to think not, after he got banned for dying and all, I'm not into necro btw.

How chugging the operas been in your neck of the woods? :tiphat:


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pugg, I think I've overdone the Xenakis stuff. I've listened to him dead straight since before I can remember, it's like someone deciding they're sick of Beethoven.....after 30 yeas of repetitive listening. 

That opera stuff, whatcha got? I'm leaning onto Don Carlo and a little Verdi but I need a seal of approval. If it's not too over-the-top I'll check it out :cheers:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ST4 said:


> Pugg, I think I've overdone the Xenakis stuff. I've listened to him dead straight since before I can remember, it's like someone deciding they're sick of Beethoven.....after 30 yeas of repetitive listening.
> 
> That opera stuff, whatcha got? I'm leaning onto Don Carlo and a little Verdi but I need a seal of approval. If it's not too over-the-top I'll check it out :cheers:


Go for it I would say.
I am writhing a new opera , its about two boys called : That Fabulous Aliens.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Go for it I would say.
> I am writhing a new opera , its about two boys called : That Fabulous Aliens.


Sounds good, I say :tiphat:

btw, I didn't know you where a composer


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm writing a ballet called "The Accountant", gonna be a hit 


Btw, have you got any most recommended recordings of Don Carlo? 

(we should move this discussion to the opera thread) 


:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ST4 said:


> Sounds good, I say :tiphat:
> 
> btw, I didn't know you where a composer


I am not composing just writhing the libretto, it's  matter of copy past and make files of it.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I am not composing just writhing the libretto, it's matter of copy past and make files of it.


How hard are you writhing it? just don't break the librettos head :lol:

Good luck on your opera :cheers:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ST4 said:


> How hard are you writhing it? just don't break the librettos head :lol:
> 
> Good luck on your opera :cheers:


Front row seats for the inspiration characters.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> We use to have a member called Xenakiboy, I am sure he's around from time to time, he will help you out.


Yeah, I'm in touch with him on another forum.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

FYI

http://www.talkclassical.com/6356-iannis-xenakis-14.html


----------

